# Tune up electric scooter



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

I have an electric scooter and like it to go faster. It has a controller in it so i was thinking of adding a bit more voltage. Would this be harmfull for the controller? And will it help or are these controllers limited in voltage?


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

http://zenid10.wordpress.com/category/1-main-blog/

Check Zenids blog out, loads of info here and some links to a scooter forum on there too.

Basically you can add more voltage for more RPM, the limitation will be dependant on the what the high voltage cut off is set at in the controller.If the new voltage is higher than the set cut off voltage, fully charged, the controller won't work until the voltage is below the set cut off point. You may get away with an extra 12v but fully charged may be close to the high voltage cut off. You would also need an new higher voltage charger plus have to replace or modify the fuel gauge/LED

Everything is in Zenids blog.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats a great source of information, thanks


----------



## fanimasuo (Dec 30, 2013)

I am not sure adding more voltage will do it any good. like increasing its speed. But good luck with it.


----------



## Wishes (Feb 15, 2014)

fanimasuo said:


> I am not sure adding more voltage will do it any good. like increasing its speed. But good luck with it.



The max rpm of an electric motor is dictated by the input voltage. if you increase your voltage, you will increase the max rpm of the motor and therefore increase your top speed. 

However, the motor has to have the power to achieve that extra speed and extra rpm under load.

The other point is your controller. The max voltage you can input in your controller is dictated by the max capacity of the internal Capacitors. 

If you open your controller, they usually have at least 1 panel that can be unscrewed. You can see the capacitors, they look like cylinder cans sticking straight up from the circuit board. They usually have their max voltage written on the side. Exceed that voltage and you will burn out your controller. 

These are very general rule of thumbs, and there are always exceptions:
36 volt controller are usually equipped with 50 volt capacitors enabling them to support 48 volts of Lead acid batteries.

48 volt controller usually have 63 volt capacitors, enabling them to handle 60.

So typically, you can increase by 12 volts on a given controller. I do say usually. You are better off opening the controller and making sure before you burn anything. 

I hope that helps. 

Wishes


----------



## Wishes (Feb 15, 2014)

I should have added that all that won't help if you don't disconect the speed limiter. Most escooters controller have it enabled. It is usually a single wire, with a single pin male and female plastic connectors joining them. Both ends come usually come out of the controller. 

Here is a picture of one from an e-scooter, although not that clear. They are usually easy to identify, as they are the only single wire out of the lot. All the others are either in pair, 3 wires or more. Just unplug it and you will instantly notice an increase in your wheel's max rpm.


----------



## aaronjohn (Dec 1, 2017)

Recently I bought a new one SegWay Mini Pro electric scooter, getting some satisfying reviews from http://segwayhoverboardsmartelectricscooter.com/segway-minipro-vs-ninebot-mini/, this site. I am also tune up my electric scooter voltage also, and I find out the solution.


----------



## mdfarzeen (Dec 7, 2017)

If you want to do anything, do it with cautions, it can be harmful


----------



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

I believe you can increase the speed by following

Coupling the motor with gears.

Redefine max voltage you are giving to the motor, more advanced and heavy duty electric controllers can be installed to increase the controlled voltage provided to motor. But, when we provide more power to the motor, it starts to heat up fast. This can permanently damage the motor brushes and burn the winding coils. A internal fault can also occur. So there are limits there also.

Improve the cooling system, more speed is always directly proportional to more heat generation. So an effective cooling system is a must.


----------

